# Interval trade in Europe - general suggestions for destination??



## zentraveler (Jun 9, 2019)

With apologies for a wildly general question would appreciate any help narrowing this down: 

We have two weeks at Interval that we need to use next year. We live in CA and have been to Hawaii a lot through Interval, don't need to go to Mexico and are thinking of Europe but plowing through the II resort list seems like such a slow way to do this. We own the Four Seasons so try to trade into comparably nice resorts when possible (Marriott, Westin sort but don't need those names). Have traveled all over for years, but not using our timeshare property. Many of the ones I have looked at in Paris or London for example are marked "very limited trading availability". No surprise there .

Any suggestions for areas to focus on? Am open to anywhere in Europe. We would need to fly to some large city and ideally end up some place not more than 1-2 hours away that has villages and markets to visit, some good food, museums or a way to get into a larger city by train (i.e. Paris, London etc.) Not really interested in a beach vacation unless it is close to culture and some interesting things to do. Don't know much about Portugal and Spain (the only western Europe countries I have not visited) it seems there are a lot of timeshare resorts there and I hear nice things about both countries if you know where to go or at least where to research. 

Any general direction would be helpful very helpful.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 9, 2019)

When we have done trades into Europe we start about 18 months in advance. We travel fall or spring. We try and make our request as flexible as possible such as 1 bedroom or larger, in Scotland, 7 consecutive days during the month of September 2020.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 9, 2019)

Marriott has 2 resorts in Spain's Costa del Sol.  And I think one on Mallorca.
There's also a Marriott at the Euro Disney, about a 45 min train ride from Paris.  
A bit too far for looking around Paris, but some have used for doing day trips into French countryside.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2019)

Unsure how much I an help. We've taken several timeshare vacations in Europe- mostly Southern Spain & Portugal. I'm not an II member, so can't speak definitively to your situation. I have found that timeshare resorts in Europe are not up to the standards of luxury common in the US, Mexico or the Caribbean. In Europe, most timeshares are away from the cities. People LIVE in European cities, and want to vacation in the countryside. That said, if your expectations are somewhat tempered, you can find places of interest wherever you go- Markets, historical sites, museums, galleries, they just won't be the world famous ones you've read about. Marriott has some nice ones in Spain, that can make a fine base from which to explore. You might consider brushing up on driving in Europe, because it will be unlikely to be able to hit all the points of interest nearby using public transport.

Here's an example: We exchanged (RCI) into a 1 BR apartment in a residential complex in Cambrils Spain. That's about an hour by train S. of Barcelona. The unit was OK. The furniture reminded one of IKEA, but as it happened, there was a plethora of great things to do Uncrowded Mediterranean beaches, first Century Roman ruins a block away, 3 Michelin Starred restaurants in the town, and a bottle of good local wine on the counter when we checked in. The desk person said they had more for 1 Euro a bottle! From there we day-tripped to Montserrat & into Barcelona (again) and Valencia. It may not be for everyone, but we felt this was closer to 'real' people than at a big, American style resort. Yes, we had to use a bit more Spanish than usual, but most places were able to find ways to communicate without difficulty.

Good Luck and happy travels!

Jim


----------



## zentraveler (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks all. These responses are very helpful, and contain some of the ideas I have thought about.  The Marriott outside of Disney is of interest for the countryside, and I know that Marriott does a good job with Spain. It also seems that I am not missing anything important; my sense about the types of resorts of the places they are in seem to be on target. But that said, I have spent time in the French countryside and there is a lot to be said for not running around Paris seeing famous museums ( of course there is a lot to be said also for running around Paris and seeing famous museums ). 

Given that I should get requests in soon, I also hit on the idea of New York City and Quebec for 2020 with Europe being for a future year. Very helpful responses for such a broad question But you all understood what I was asking.


----------



## elaine (Jun 11, 2019)

Marriott Disney Paris is not that hard a trade outside of summer. Summer is less of a guarantee. We’ve been 2x and it’s fantastic. We fly in and take the easy shuttle (uk) for &20 to disney Paris  and then take the Marriott shuttle &4 or rent a car to Marriott. I have lots of info in prior posts. Luv that Marriott! We have done 1week no car (Disney, Paris 2days via train and provins via bus) and 1week with car for meaux wwi museum fountainbleu Vaux le viconte (sp?) and Paris (by train).


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 11, 2019)

zentraveler said:


> With apologies for a wildly general question would appreciate any help narrowing this down:
> 
> We have two weeks at Interval that we need to use next year. We live in CA and have been to Hawaii a lot through Interval, don't need to go to Mexico and are thinking of Europe but plowing through the II resort list seems like such a slow way to do this. We own the Four Seasons so try to trade into comparably nice resorts when possible (Marriott, Westin sort but don't need those names). Have traveled all over for years, but not using our timeshare property. Many of the ones I have looked at in Paris or London for example are marked "very limited trading availability". No surprise there .
> 
> ...



Take a look at the Marriott’s timeshares in France & Spain - https://www.marriottvacationclub.eu/pdf/MVC_EU_EN_Brochure_2012_EU.pdf

For example, several Tuggers have gone to Paris from Marriott's Village d'ile-de-France. Take a look at the TUG and TripAdvisor reviews. You can also find some very good information in some of the old TUG threads.

Trip to Marriott"s Village d'Ile-de France (*2018*) - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/trip-to-marriott-s-village-dile-de-france.280999/#post-2205542
Help: Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France / First visit to Paris (*2017*) - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-marriotts-village-dlle-de-france-first-visit-to-paris.251561/
Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France (*2016*) - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/marriotts-village-dlle-de-france.246838/
Village d'ille de France questions (*2015*) - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/village-dille-de-france-questions.226733/
Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France - Need Assistance (*2015*) - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/marriotts-village-dlle-de-france-need-assistance.231038/
Marriott's Village D'Lle de France (2013) - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/marriotts-village-dlle-de-france.200186/

6/12 Added another link


----------



## zentraveler (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you elaine and alwaysonvac for the info about Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France. I had looked into that a few years back and it seemed to have scrolled off my memory. But a nice idea and might be a wonderful fit for us. And happy to hear that it can be done without a car. I don't mind so much driving in France; the UK and Ireland are the real challenge!


----------



## elaine (Jun 12, 2019)

Avis is at train station. This area is rural and suburban driving. We rented from sixt at magic circus hotel-I recommend.  Just take local bus (stops at Marriott entrance) to train station and take free bus to magic circus. We just got a car for 3 days for the areas we needed to drive to and used public transit otherwise. Provins is a 13th century village and is a very nice countryside bus ride from the train station. 
We plan to go back to M again to explore other areas. Also can get tgv to Reims and Strasbourg. We got advance tickets for 10 euros.


----------



## silentg (Jun 12, 2019)

zentraveler said:


> Thank you elaine and alwaysonvac for the info about Marriott's Village d'lle-de-France. I had looked into that a few years back and it seemed to have scrolled off my memory. But a nice idea and might be a wonderful fit for us. And happy to hear that it can be done without a car. I don't mind so much driving in France; the UK and Ireland are the real challenge!


I sent you a PM


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 13, 2019)

As someone has already pointed out, European timeshares are primarily located in areas where Europeans want to spend their holidays and that means not in the city which is where most non-Europeans want to visit.

Timesharing in Europe also suffers from a bad reputation as a a result of many dubious practices, primarily in Spain, years ago and whilst regulation has put a stop to much of the bad practice the reputation still remains. Often, when we tell people that we own timeshares they pretty much go silent and you can imagine them thinking why on Earth are we staying in timeshares. Only those who have accompanied us to our Marriott one's "get it". However, Marriott are the exception to the rule, most European timeshares are of average quality and I've yet to find any that I would consider trading into (with the exception of one in Portugal whose name escapes me).

Our favourite Marriott is Son Antem in Mallorca, a fantastic island that has much to see and do and the resort is a siimple 20 minute drive from the airport. Nowhere on the island is more than 1.5 hours away. We've been all times of the year and enjoyed every trip.


----------



## zentraveler (Jun 13, 2019)

Pompey Family said:


> As someone has already pointed out, European timeshares are primarily located in areas where Europeans want to spend their holidays and that means not in the city which is where most non-Europeans want to visit.
> 
> Timesharing in Europe also suffers from a bad reputation as a a result of many dubious practices, primarily in Spain, years ago and whilst regulation has put a stop to much of the bad practice the reputation still remains. Often, when we tell people that we own timeshares they pretty much go silent and you can imagine them thinking why on Earth are we staying in timeshares. Only those who have accompanied us to our Marriott one's "get it". However, Marriott are the exception to the rule, most European timeshares are of average quality and I've yet to find any that I would consider trading into (with the exception of one in Portugal whose name escapes me).



This makes sense and explains both the lack of them in cities (just like here if I had thought more about!) and the quality issue. I always had the sense that I must be missing the "good ones" in my trolling around, but it helps a lot to know that there really aren't any aside from the Marriotts. Makes things much easier!


----------

